# Trim Router Jig



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some pics of a little jig I made up to complete some stopped Dado's. Be cause of today's inconsistancies of making plywood of one standard thickness I find it easier to cut dado's with the table saw. Therefore, when you have stopped or blind dado's, you have to finnish the ends. Both ends of jig have adjustable stops and can also be used as a mortiser.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool man!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

